# Dymo Labelwriter software



## ptemko (Feb 11, 2014)

Is it possible to find software for the Dymo 315 earlier than the latest one..8.5, I think? I've tried downloads listed on the site but get an 404 when I click to download.

Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

at the top of the dymo download page, there is a link to contact them or chat with them. you may want to ask them for a valid link to what you need.


----------



## ptemko (Feb 11, 2014)

thanks so much. Tried that and the chat isn't available now. It's my best bet, I know so I'll keep trying.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't see any 300 series download for OSX. Hope chatting helps. Dyno takes me back a few years. Fortunately I don't need it these days.


----------



## ptemko (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks...no luck yet. They promised a 20% discount on a new machine...which is out of stock. Going to use Word label template, but will miss the zip code bar code.


----------

